
Building robotics ground vehicle. Part 2 – remote control - andreynech
https://www.veterobot.org/2015/07/building-robotics-ground-vehicle-part-2.html
======
andreynech
Part 1 - mechanics is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22063837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22063837)

